

Show HN: Mission Statement - Keep track and refine project ideas - ibagrak
http://www.missionstatement.co
http://www.missionstatement.co<p>I built over the last few weekend to help organize the ideas for projects I've been mulling over.
======
tylerlh
This was a blast to work on. Ilya has done a great job getting it ready to
show -- hopefully some people will get some good use out of it!

------
ibagrak
I built this little app over the last few weekends. The idea was to help me to
organize my thoughts for the different projects I was mulling over. I really
feel like writing things down can be a great way to get to the essence of what
it is you are trying to do and why.

This is just a simple realization of that idea. Implemented in Python using
Heroku's Cedar stack.

------
freshnote
I was reluctant to check your link out with a name like "mission statement".
It's one of the most unfun names I've seen, but I like the idea. Glad I
checked it out.

P.S. Call it Zingr or something.

~~~
ibagrak
Thanks. Never thought the name would be a turn off, but you have a point.

